# Wetzlar



## Swenna (6. Juli 2020)

HI

Fahre in ca 2 Wochen meine Schwester in Wetzlar besuchen. Habt ihr für mich bitte ein paar
gute Touren auf Lager die man Fahren sollte ? Nutze Komoot mit ein Garmin Navi

Vielen Dank

Gruß,Swen


----------



## Scotti_beam (20. Juli 2020)

Hallo Swen, hoffe ich bin noch nicht zu spät... ;-)
In Wetzlar und Umgebung gibt es einige nette Sachen, die findet man auch meist bei komoot ganz gut.
Brauchst Du da noch Hinweise?
Magdalenenhausen, Honigmühle, Stoppelberg in unmittelbarer Umgebung
Limestrail Langgöns; Trails zwischen Holzhausen und Daubhausen/Berghausen sind sehr nett
Ulmtalsperre, Greifenstein usw.

Grüße Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CasiT (20. Juli 2020)

Dünsberg ist als Ziel auch zu empfehlen und hat Trails


----------



## Swenna (21. Juli 2020)

HI
Vielen Dank für dieTips
Bin jetzt schon fast eine Woche in Wetzlar und bin jeden Tag unterwegs mit Bike.
Es gibt hier so viel zum Fahren in den Wäldern das ist Super angenehm.
Habe auch ein paar gute Strecken gefunden bei Komoot

Gruß,Swen


----------



## Scotti_beam (21. Juli 2020)

CasiT schrieb:


> Dünsberg ist als Ziel auch zu empfehlen und hat Trails


Den hab ich natürlich voll vergessen, ist mir dann später auch gedämmert...

Viel Spaß noch!!


----------

